# Training Tips?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips on the following?
Training a Satinette to come to its name
Training a Satinette to fly to hand
Im planning on training a satinette because my chuch is wanting to have some animals incorperate in some of the drama stuff. I was wondering if you could train a Satinette to do said tricks, i think satinettes would be good for those tricks, because its a dropper. And another question, if it did learn to come to its name, would it come to anyone?


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Two inherent factors of pigeons: they are smart and like food. 

In order to do all of this, your bird must be quite tame. If you address a pigeon by its name enough, it will come to recognize it. You can use it's name as a cue when training it to fly to your hand. To do this, start small. The back of a chair makes a great perch/training tool for learning to fly to your hand. 
First teach it to step up onto your hand, by pressing/tapping your hand against its chest until it climbs on. Then slowly increase the distance so she has to hop to your hand, then fly a little. Keep gradually increasing the distance, slowly, and she will come from quite far away. 
Always, always use positive reinforcement (food) or else your bird will have no reason to keep doing what you're teaching it. 

I trained my Old Dutch Capuchine to come to its name and fly to my hand, so it can be done.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

birdofthegauntlet said:


> Two inherent factors of pigeons: they are smart and like food.
> 
> In order to do all of this, your bird must be quite tame. If you address a pigeon by its name enough, it will come to recognize it. You can use it's name as a cue when training it to fly to your hand. To do this, start small. The back of a chair makes a great perch/training tool for learning to fly to your hand.
> First teach it to step up onto your hand, by pressing/tapping your hand against its chest until it climbs on. Then slowly increase the distance so she has to hop to your hand, then fly a little. Keep gradually increasing the distance, slowly, and she will come from quite far away.
> ...


 I'm going to handle it since about a week old, so it will start from about that time, I will take it out of the nest to live in our house so it should be very well trained! Thanks!


----------

